# leahs wedding journal :-) (updated with my full confirmed budget page 2)



## leahsbabybump

Well we wasnt supposed to have been getting married till 2013 but seen as ive settled on a budget diy wedding we will be getting married on friday 31st august 
So i thought id start a journal then i can write down my ideas as i go along and you can help me make decisions etc 
Ih and hopefully meet some bride to be friends along the way to discuss all things wedding


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations hun, looking forward to stalking


----------



## leahsbabybump

im just looking at dresses not im looking for a plain knee length one but im a size 14 at the mo but the weight has been sliding of me so i may order a 12 if its snug ill get a body sculpting dress om underneath lol


----------



## leahsbabybump

and as its a budget wedding i wont be getting my dress from any of the posh shops lol im hoping to pick up a bargain on ebay  im know what i want anyway seen something i love just waiting for the seller to get back to me with measurements


----------



## leahsbabybump

ive done it i ordered a dress  
ill post pics when it arrives


----------



## leahsbabybump

this is my dress foudn a pic on line  i paid £20 for it new with tags

https://www.bhs.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/bhsstore/657602/91594

i also ordered some next shoes of ebay for £7.99 new in box rrp £25
hear they are


and i also have my jewellery from last time we were planning out wedding its a pearl necklace earring set and a pearl and diamonte bracelet 

so thats me kitted out for £28 :happydance:

i could just do with a stole or something to cover the tops of my arms as i have a god awful tattoo on my arm and dont want it to be visible in pics :dohh: lol


----------



## Feltzy

I love the dress and shoes, what a bargain!


----------



## leahsbabybump

i know i couldnt believe it all under budget  OH will be happy lol
we want to do our wedding as lovely but as cheap as possible 
we dont wana spend the earth but we wantto enjoy our day


----------



## kandbumpx

I'm stalking! :haha:..


----------



## leahsbabybump

^^ your welcome to stalk lol my bargain wedding i cant believe how cheap i got the dress and shoes god bless ebay :haha:


----------



## kandbumpx

I know! It's nice the dress too! Bet Dave will love the price haha!


----------



## leahsbabybump

lol he would if hed payed for it but he ant lol i love the bloody price hehe


----------



## leahsbabybump

ive foudn some lovely flowers i like im thinking the big bouquet for me a smaler one for bridesmaids and a triple button whole for groom and some double and single ones for other people


----------



## kandbumpx

They're nice :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

im just waiting for the woman with the flowers to get back to me its looking like £40ish for mine alexa's and jades bouquet and a tripple groom button hole a double button hole for best man and a single button hole for my little boy


----------



## leahsbabybump

So me and oher half have spent the day looking at stuff and setting a budget etc so hear we go we have it all jotted down and are now set to it 

my dress £20 *BOUGHT* and bought a new one for £455 lol
my shoes £8 *BOUGHT*
my jewellery £5 *BOUGHT*
register office ceremony £154 *PROVISIONALLY SORTED £464*
hall hire for reception £75 *PROVISIONALLY SORTED RECEPTION AN ALL IN PRICE FOR 3 COURSE MEAL BUFFET DJ HIRE ETC ETC £1999*
dj for reception £200 *SORTED PRICE IN WITH RECEPTION ROOM HIRE*
buffet £350 *SORTED PRICE IN WITH RECEPTION ROOM HIRE*
hotel room for me and dave for the night (were not honeymooning) £100 *SORTED INCLUDED IN RECEPTION ROOM HIRE PRICE*
bridesmaid and pageboy clothing £100 *BOUGHT £222*
groom and best man suits £180
my tan nails and hair £150
pictures £200
rings £600
flowers £40 *BOUGHT £40*
taxis £20 *NO LONGER NEEDED*
car for me to get to register office £100 (we dont need no other transport as our reception is rite next door to register office) *NO LONGER NEEDED*
Cake £10

so there we have it our total budget is £2302 and the includes the whole lot it was going to be a lot less but we have seen some lovely rings we really really want. We figured as we are having a cheepie day we would treat our selves to some lovely heavy weight rings  Also my tan and nails added on as i dont have a full length dress so need my legs tanning lol as im like a milk bottle hehe

COST SO FAR 3193 SO WAY OFF THE MARK LOL


----------



## leahsbabybump

my shoe just came they are soo nice im in love with them i want to wera them now haha


----------



## Feltzy

Good job on the budget, you sound so organised! Maybe you could do the housework in the shoes to break em in lol.


----------



## Kiki1993

Well done for sticking to your budget :thumbup: I love those shoes! And the flowers are beautiful! :happydance:


----------



## leahsbabybump

lol i would love to however the house can get pretty messy with 2 kids and a man abut lol they would be filthy in no time hehe
and thanks kiki1993 its amazing what you can find if you just look around im aslo watching both my bridesmaids dresses online they both brand new with tags and stilll at 99p lol
with the flowers i found someone that does really nice ones and just asked her if she could do what i want for £40 and she yes so ))


----------



## leahsbabybump

just bought myslef my garter and wedign bag which i forgot to budget for :-/


----------



## michyk84

stalking well done on budget I love those flowers & those shoes are like what I've hinted (greatly) to my bms (they buying own shoes)


----------



## leahsbabybump

just got my ring back :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## leahsbabybump

Im seeing allsorts of nice things id never thought of before that id want lol so im starting a post to add onto everything ive bought that i never budget for haha
so hear we go

Garter £5
Bridal bag for pennies for evening and lipstick :thumbup: £5
another dress for me £40 but may be using original dress as bridesmaid dress lol (its a knee length dress)


----------



## beccybobeccy

You are so organised. I've only booked the venues so far... Actually I've done a provisional guest list... I say provisional as 13 months is long enough to piss me off! LOL


----------



## leahsbabybump

lol im resenting being so organised cos its more like organised chaos lol im allready onto my second dress


----------



## leahsbabybump

so just got a new dress again from a bridal store this time as if you have seen my other posts you will see what a nightmare ive been having with ebay lol
so this one for £455 totalyy blew the budget haha but im happy with it and ill sleep at night now knowing ive got a truly beautiful dress and i know what it looks like on


----------



## cupcakekate

did you manage to get anywhere with ebay getting your money back hun??


----------



## leahsbabybump

not heard anything yet i sent the dress back as requested by paypal by first class recorded yesterday so hopefully will hear something soon


----------



## kandbumpx

Another dress.. Bloodyhell Leah! Lol


----------



## leahsbabybump

one came in it was screwed was a rite mess honestya neva saw owt like it in ya life there a picture of the new dress in another thread lol


----------



## kandbumpx

send me link lol :).. have you got a pic o tht dress you got from eBay that wa crap? Hope you get ya money back for it


----------



## leahsbabybump

na just sent it back it was bad the hems wasnt even finished had plastic beads that should have been crystal :-/ was mingin


----------



## leahsbabybump

we are now getting married on 1st june
had to move dates cos dave **** get the time off


----------



## leahsbabybump

budgets gone now lol i think we not going to bother with the budget anymore as wer never take notice of it lol


----------



## michyk84

despite ours being a budget 1 we have sneaked over on a few bits already


----------



## leahsbabybump

Wedding cost so far £3205 so much for my £2000 budget lol


----------



## michyk84

can you save in other places at all?


----------



## leahsbabybump

no lol all the places i could save ive slurged haha my origional budget is on page 2  have a look see if you can give me any tips were i could save :-/


----------



## leahsbabybump

i think im gunna cancel my spray tan ideas but i really anted my nails done was goingt o have them done for my hen was thinking of having a massage mani and pedi and a facial or something iykwim


----------



## mumandco

Stalking :) you could have your spray tan and get some false nails and do them yourself you can pick a decent pair up for £6 all you need is someone with a steady hand!


----------



## leahsbabybump

i can get um done professionaly for £15 according to my sister :-/ i dont know were like she mentioned it the other day so will b investigating


----------



## kandbumpx

You can get em done on Rotherham market :)


----------

